# Does Sirius Broadcast in Stereo?



## harper (Jan 1, 2006)

I purchased the Starmate Replay at CC for $39 after rebate.

But the programming on Sirius does not appear to be in Stereo.

Am I correct? I cannot hear any stereo programming on music channels.

Does Sirius broadcast in Stereo or not?

Thanks.

Harper


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

I have an old Jensen PNP and it is currently broadcasting in Stereo, on the music AND talk channels to my Sony Receiver...

And, WELCOME to Sirius!  I have XM and Sirius, and love them both!



harper said:


> I purchased the Starmate Replay at CC for $39 after rebate.
> 
> But the programming on Sirius does not appear to be in Stereo.
> 
> ...


----------



## harper (Jan 1, 2006)

Either there is a switch that puts my programming into the stereo mode, or my player is mono only.

I must dig further.

Check out my dogs.

Regards.........Harper


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

harper said:


> Either there is a switch that puts my programming into the stereo mode, or my player is mono only.
> 
> I must dig further.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I haven't picked up a Starmate Replay yet, probably next month, but there is no switch on my PNP to do it, it just happens.

And well, when I turned it on to check, I got to listen to Richard Simmons... In Stereo. 

Very strange little man... 

LOVE the doggies!!!!


----------

